# Đại lý chuyên bán và lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất Đồng Nai



## Thuanhailongvan (14/12/20)

*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN CÓ PHẢI LÀ TỐT NHẤT?*

Đầu tư một hệ thống máy lạnh cho không gian, không chỉ dừng lại ở việc đạt được sự mát mẻ thoải mái, mà hơn hết, người ta chú trọng rất nhiều về mẫu mã kiểu dáng và quan trọng là phải đảm bảo được sức khỏe… Vì thế, sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu dành cho các chủ đầu tư.
Tất nhiên, thị trường luôn có nhiều thương hiệu để da dạng hóa sự lựa chọn của khách hàng, nhưng cái tên Daikin vẫn luôn là sản phẩm được nhắc đến nhiều nhất nhất. Vậy liệu *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin có phải là tốt nhất?

Xem thêm: 
+++    Vì sao nên thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió.
+++    Có nên thi công và lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió daikin*








_Hình ảnh thực tế một biệt thự lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin thẩm mỹ, sang trọng_



*LẮP MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN CÓ NHỮNG ƯU VÀ NHƯỢC ĐIỂM GÌ LƯU Ý?*


*Những điểm nổi bật của thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.*



Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.0hp – 20hp.
Sản xuất theo công nghệ Non – Inverter và Inverter, cung cấp 2 dòng sản phẩm chính là thương mại (1.0hp – 5.5hp) và công nghiệp (5.5hp – 20hp).
Mức giá tham khảo: 13.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ
Xem giá theo từng model và công suất bấm TẠI ĐÂY


*Điểm nổi bật nhất của sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió là gì?*

Ưu điểm lớn nhất của dòng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chính là ở kiểu cách dàn lạnh độc đáo, không đụng hàng của nó. Nghĩa là chẳng có một quy củ nào áp đặt bạn phải lắp đặt hình dáng mặt nạ ấy, mà ngược lại, mọi thứ đều từ sự sáng tạo và sở thích của bạn mà hình thành.

Bạn sẽ được tự do lựa chọn hoặc tự nghĩ ra hình dáng mặt nạ, sau đó yêu cầu người thợ thiết kế và tạo hình, điều này làm tăng tính thẩm mỹ cũng như thể hiện được tính cách của chính bạn qua dáng hình mặt nạ thổi gió đó. 







_Hình ảnh thực tế một nhà xưởng mà Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió dòng công nghiệp_


*LẮP MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*

Với công suất hoạt động trải đều từ 1.0hp – 20hp, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin có thể phù hợp cho mọi loại không gian, dù là phòng ngủ nhỏ hay nhà xưởng cực đại, sản phẩm này đều hoàn thành một cách trọn vẹn nhất khả năng mang đến một không gian thoải mái.

Tất nhiên, ở mỗi không gian sẽ có những loại công suất, loại máy phù hợp chứ không phải vô tội vạ mà thi công, lắp đặt:



Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin SkyAir (thương mại), 1.0hp – 5.5hp cho những không gian như biệt thự liền kề, phòng ngủ, phòng khách, showroom, chung cư cao cấp, nhà hàng tiệc cưới,…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin Packaged (công nghiệp), 5.5hp – 20hp cho không gian phục vụ sản xuất, thương mại như: nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng, hội trường,…







_Một bệnh viện, phòng khám lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin_



*NÊN MUA VÀ HỢP TÁC LẮP MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN Ở ĐẠI LÝ NÀO LÀ TỐT NHẤT?*

Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đại lý cung cấp và lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin tốt nhất, chuyên nghiệp nhất miền Nam. Với 2 lý do chủ chốt:


*Giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin bán ra luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường.*


Là đại lý cấp 1 của thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp những sản phẩm chất lượng, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, bảo đảm sản phẩm còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, cam kết giá máy lạnh bán ra luôn là rẻ nhất.




*Đội ngũ chuyên nghiệp chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.*


Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin rất cần đến tay nghề cao, và đội ngũ nhân viên Hải Long Vân đã có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lĩnh vực lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, nhà hàng tiệc cưới hay biệt thự liền kề,… đây đều là những thiết kế và không gian đòi hỏi độ chính xác và thẩm mỹ cao. Và tất cả, đội ngũ nhân viên chúng tôi đều hoàn thành một cách tốt nhất.



=> Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tại mục CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU để biết thêm chi tiết về những công trình do chính tay Hải Long Vân thầu, lên ý tưởng thiết kế và thi công lắp đặt.






_Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió phù hợp lắp đặt cho nhà hàng tiệc cưới sang trọng_

*LỜI KẾT.*

Lưu lại ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 để được chúng tôi hỗ trợ kịp thời 24/7, bất kể khi nào bạn cần. Hải Long Vân sẽ luôn có mặt để đưa ra lời tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí công trình lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin gần đúng nhất cho bạn nhé.

Lưu ý, mỗi mức giá mà chúng tôi mang đến trong bài viết này chỉ là tham khảo, tùy theo thời điểm mà giá sẽ lên xuống khác nhau. Do đó, nếu bạn đang có ý định tìm một *đại lý cung cấp và lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin*, hãy nhanh nhanh liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để giữ được khuyến mãi cho bạn nhé!

Nguồn link tham khảo:  Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin có phải là tốt nhất?


----------

